# Step by Step Video to Installing Rooted .596 Gingerbread



## RageXmods (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey everyone, I decided to make a step by step video tutorial on how to install rooted .596 Gingerbread for the Droid X, because of all the confusion that surrounds the various leaks out. I've gotten rave reviews on my youtube channel and I think this could help, especially people that are new to rooting. One of my viewers told me that this needs to be on all the major forums due to the lack of clarity on the matter, so that's what I'm doing. If any mods want to view this first and sticky it, I think it would help alleviate some of the questions around the forum. If this needs to be moved, please feel free. Thanks!


----------

